# Any way at all to add dual layer support to Humax DRT800?



## TaylorD (Nov 5, 2004)

The dvdrw drive in there is a dvr-108ja, which if equivalent to dvr-108, is dual layer compatible. i was also thinking of replacing with a dvr-110...

but I assume the problem lies in the software - does anyone know?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

no


----------



## TaylorD (Nov 5, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> no


Thanks for your informative reply.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TYes, it is the TiCo system software that doesn't do DL or + media, despite the drive being fully capable of it.


----------

